# A self portrait, Critters Christmas view and a tree.



## GrfxGuru (Nov 29, 2008)

There actually was an idea behind the shot, I noticed the reflections of the tree around the ornament and with the fish eye perspective I imagined that if there was a critter hiding in my tree looking out that it could well be the view of the world that it could see. But the problem was I liked the crop showing the edges of the ornament as well, and decided to crop it like this.

And it also presented me with a self portrait







Thanks for looking.
Peter.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 4, 2008)

I like it.  The framing is cool.   Love how the bulb gives it that fisheye look.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate the feedback.


----------

